# I'm beginning to second guess the breed...



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

When I got my pup, I was told her parents were both Australian Shepherds. The father had died in an accident on the farm, where he was a working dog, so I never saw him. The mother was definitely an Aussie. However, the way my dog is developing is beginning to make me think the dad could be an ACD. Here are some pics. Her fur is definitely Aussie. The ears and the squatty build thus far are what is pushing me toward thinking this. Or maybe I am just crazy. Would appreciate some input from the aussie folks. (This means you Keechak) lol.

This pic is around 4 months. Ears are quite aussie like.









Front standing pic (6mo)









But most of the time her ears are like this or are high prick. I understand that Aussie ears aren't supposed to do this. (6mo)


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

You're right about the ears...they are definitely not Aussie but that's the only thing that looks off to me. As far as his build, it's possible that at his age that he's just going through an awkward phases.


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

When I saw your pup he reminded me a lot of an Aussie my sister had years ago:


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah they are very similar. My pup's ears do what that dog's ears are doing when she runs. (I think those are rose ears). Maybe she is just trying to be difficult for me. lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Some aussies do end up with prick ears. It's not supposed to, but it happens a lot, especially with working dogs where appearance aren't that important. I don't think she looks ACD at all. I'm not an expert on these breeds though so I could very possibly be wrong.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The ears could also just be due to teething. Ears can do strange things at this age.

I only see Aussie in her.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Some aussies do end up with prick ears. She remind's me of Keechak's Jack actually. From what I can tell she looks all aussie to me. The angles of your pictures aren't really showing a squatty build, maybe a standing profile pic would help?


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll try to get a side profile after work tonight. Her appearance is just so wonky sometimes, as far as proportion and build. One day she will look slim and tall, the next day she looks short and fat. Maybe she has just hit the uglies. lol


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

Gladius270 said:


> But most of the time her ears are like this or are high prick. I understand that Aussie ears aren't supposed to do this. (6mo)


It's a fault according to the breed standard, but I've seen quite a few aussies out there with prick ears.. especially in working lines. My pup's mom had more collie-type ears (they flopped, but only at the tips) similar to your pup's first pictures..but so far her ears fully flop. 

There is also the wonderful phase called the "puppy uglies" where the ears go all crazy and they have almost no coat compared to what they'll have later... it's fairly easy to mistake one for a mix or suspect that they may BE mixed when you see them at that stage. I've had 3 aussies before the one I have now, and all but one did that, and none of them had prick ears as adults. They seem to grow out of it at 9-12 months.

I think she looks all aussie to me, she's just young.. her ears may or may not fall. Some people will actually glue them down.. but IMO that's a bit excessive and the ears usually end up "incorrect" in the end anyways.


----------



## aisling (Feb 1, 2010)

No ACD.. The genetic color code/combo for ACD/Aussie wouldn't result in merle.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She's only Aussie. Aussie ears have to be taped a lot of the time to keep them down while they teethe (The OPPOSITE happens in GSDs! The ears FALL while they teethe. >.<)

You weren't lied to. You have an Aussie.

Keechak had to tape Hawkeye's ears while he was teething to keep them down. They stayed down and are perfectly acceptable as per the standard. You just have to be good about doing it.


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm not gonna go to the length of taping them, and I don't plan to ever show her and I don't really care about the breed standard too much. Was just wanting some other peoples' opinions.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Is it wrong of me to necromance this thread? Just had to since I was mentioned specifically and never noticed. But I agree with everyone else I see ALL aussie and she will grow into her ear size. Prick ears are a common fault.


----------



## Sophieprincess (Dec 2, 2012)

Gladius270 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm not gonna go to the length of taping them, and I don't plan to ever show her and I don't really care about the breed standard too much. Was just wanting some other peoples' opinions.



I have a wonderful two year old named Sophie. I have never messed with her ears. She is full of energy. We all love her so much. I never thought about her ears being different until I looked at some photos of her breed and thought "Her ears don't lay down!". So then asking que. I found myself here. Was I wrong not to of taped her ears?? She is still beautiful to us 

















I am wondering other stuff on her as well. We bought her from a man who breeds them. Both parents were at his home. Sophie has the fluffy hair on her back legs but she doesn't have a poof of fur on her chest like I see in some photos?? Can someone fill me in on this. I added two pictures of her. One when we brought her home and one now.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Sophieprincess said:


> I have a wonderful two year old named Sophie. I have never messed with her ears. She is full of energy. We all love her so much. I never thought about her ears being different until I looked at some photos of her breed and thought "Her ears don't lay down!". So then asking que. I found myself here. Was I wrong not to of taped her ears?? She is still beautiful to us
> 
> I am wondering other stuff on her as well. We bought her from a man who breeds them. Both parents were at his home. Sophie has the fluffy hair on her back legs but she doesn't have a poof of fur on her chest like I see in some photos?? Can someone fill me in on this. I added two pictures of her. One when we brought her home and one now.


Is your girl intact? sometimes they will have less coat when left intact. Other than that some lines, especially working lines, often have less coat.
She looks purebred to me, and I see no reason to worry about her ears.


----------

